# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Greenpeace critique Apple et Twitter et loue les efforts de Yahoo, Google et Amazon

## Gordon Fowler

*Greenpeace critique Apple et Twitter et loue les efforts de Yahoo, Google et Amazon*
*Dans son rapport annuel sur le Cloud*




Comme chaque anne, Greenpeace publie son rapport sur le Cloud Computing et les centres de donnes pour dterminer les entreprises les plus  colos , et celles pour qui les problmatiques de dveloppement durable sont plus des arguments publicitaires que des ralits.

Selon l'association militante, les data-centers consomme aujourd'hui entre 1,5% et 2% de l'nergie totale produite dans le monde (+12% en un an). Un chiffre qui devrait quadrupler dans les annes  venir.

Greenpeace ne critique cependant pas ncessairement cette volution. La dmatrialisation des documents et la virtualisation des services tant souvent plus  propres  que les solutions proposes prcdemment.

En plus de la consommation globale, le rapport tudie l'origine de l'lectricit utilise par les gants IT du secteur (nuclaire, charbon ou nergies renouvelables).

Problme, ces donnes ne sont pas aisment trouvables. Les entreprises ne souhaitent en effet souvent pas communiquer sur ce point. Greenpeace a donc d, selon son propre aveu, souvent s'appuyer sur des estimations. Et a dcid d'ajouter un critre sur la transparence des 10 plus grosses socits consommatrices de serveurs lames et de baies au monde (ce qui, curieusement, donne un classement sur le Cloud sans Salesforce.com).

Rsultat, Yahoo ! se voit dcerner un satisfecit pour ses efforts de transition vers des nergies plus propres. Google, qui doit ouvrir un nouveau data-center aliment par des oliennes, bnficie galement de l'indulgence de l'association. Enfin Amazon (qui rappelons le n'est pas qu'un libraire, mais aussi un fournisseur de plate-forme, d'outils et de stockage pour les dveloppeurs) complte ce trio de bons lves.

A l'inverse, Apple et Facebook sont svrement critiqus pour l'utilisation (indirecte mais massive) du charbon. C'est surtout Apple qui s'attire les foudres de ces observateurs qui pinglent la volont systmatique des dcideurs de la marque d'installer leurs infrastructures dans des zones o l'nergie est  faible cot mais trs polluante. Apple en effet rcemment annonc qu'il allait ouvrir un nouveau centre en Caroline du Nord, aprs avoir hsit avec le Midwest (deux rgions connues pour leurs usines  charbon).

Quant au classement de la transparence de ces informations, l'opacit est la rgle chez tous les acteurs. A une (relative) exception : Akamai, qui se prte visiblement (presque) de bonne grce  l'exercice.

Le pire lve sur ce point (comme sur d'autres critres) est, de loin, Twitter.

Traditionnellement, les compagnies se refusent  tout commentaire sur ce rapport. Cette anne ne fait pas exception  la rgle.


 ::fleche::  *Le rapport "How Dirty is your Data ?"* (pdf)

----------


## Invit

Google a une note de F sur la transparence ... en quoi est ce qu'ils se prtent bien a l'exercice ?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Google a une note de F sur la transparence ... en quoi est ce qu'ils se prtent bien a l'exercice ?


Au temps pour moi, j'ai confondu avec un autre critre. Le constat sur la transparence est encore pire... L'article est modifi.

Avec mes remerciements,

Cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## Lyche

Ils sont malins chez greenpeace, ils critiquent Apple, mais la premire chose qu'on voit c'est une image d'un portable qui ressemble trangement  un iPhone... Pub dguise?

----------

